# [portage] suite à mise à jour revdep [Résolu]

## Bruneau

Bonjour,

suite à un emerge j'ai reçu une news :

 *Quote:*   

> After upgrading from libpng14 to libpng15 it's important that you rebuild
> 
> cairo and gdk-pixbuf as soon as possible if they are installed ...

 

Je m'exécute par :

 *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild --library libpng14.so.14 -- --keep-going

 

ce qui produit :

```
Calculating dependencies -

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for media-video/mplayer:0

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "media-video/mplayer:0" has unmet requirements.

- media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110322-r1::gentoo USE="X alsa ass bindist cdio dirac dts dv dvd enca encode faac faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mng mp3 (multilib) network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -amr (-aqua) -bidi -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dvdnav (-dxr3) -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mpg123 -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rtmp -samba -tga -v4l -vdpau (-vidix) -vpx (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="mga vesa -s3virge -tdfx"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    bindist? ( !faac )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    bindist? ( !amr !faac !win32codecs )

 * Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

 * You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

 * are fixed. Possible reasons for remaining inconsistencies include:

 *   orphaned files

 *   deep dependencies

 *   packages installed outside of portage's control

 *   specially-evaluated libraries
```

Cela c'est fini correctement mais dois-je comprendre que j'ai un problème avec mplayer qui viendrait de mon use ?

M'échappe  " The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    bindist? ( !faac )" car cette variable figure bien dans mon use.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> USE="mmx sse sse2 ssse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl \
> 
>     -a52 -amr -debug -dvdnav -hal -kde mp3 mp4 mpeg2 mpeg4pt2 real  xvid \
> 
>     X aac accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 asf atm asyncns audio avahi berkdb bindist branding bzip2 \
> ...

 

Qu'est-ce qui coince ?

Merci pour vos éclairages.Last edited by Bruneau on Sat Nov 05, 2011 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bas25

Ca a dû se terminer sans rien réinstaller sans doute !

Le message signifie que l'on ne peut avoir à la fois bindist et faac d'activé en même temps.

----------

## guilc

Comme dit par bas25, bindist est incompatible avec faac, amr et win32codecs. Comme je doute que tu redistribues ton binaire compilé, retire donc bindist de tes USE flags, et portage ne rallera plus.

Accessoirement, cela n'a rien a voir avec le revdep-rebuild, si tu en doutes, mais simplement avec le fait que tu recompiles mplayer. Lors de ta précédente compilation, cette restriction ne devait pas exister ! (la restriction n'entre en action que si mplayer entre dans l'arbre des dépendances, sinon, portage va passer à côté tout simplement).

----------

## Bruneau

Merci à vous deux. Décidément le ticket d'entrée dans Gentoo est très élevé ... à chaque mise à jour je suis bon pour une petite intervention dans le moteur. Difficile de rester utilisateur   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## guilc

Mais non  :Wink: 

Avant tout, bien lire attentivement tous les messages d'erreur. Ils contiennent quasiment toujours la clé de la résolution du problème. Et dans le doute, sauf besoin spécifique, ne pas hésiter à laisser les USE flags par défaut !

PS : attention de ne pas confondre le bouton "Répondre" Avec le bouton "Report". là, tu as alerté tous les modérateurs  :Wink:  (Le bouton 'report', c'est pour signaler les spams et abus)

----------

